

The American Civil War Turns 150. Get Ready for the Fight - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/01/150-year-old-ci.php

======
tokenadult
The New York Times op-ed series Disunion

<http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/category/disunion/>

is very good for reviewing the history. There are a lot of surprising facts in
those articles.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
This is a great link. Thanks for sharing it.

One of the great tragedies of the war were the folks who fiercely did not want
to fight -- and how they all ended up fighting anyway.

And for those of you on the mischievous side, it's fun to ask about the
legality of splitting the state of Virginia, when it might be reunited again,
or, indeed, the legality 1864 elections completely, since half the country
didn't vote. But of course, that's just to mess with people's heads.

Great article.

------
nazgulnarsil
author can't grasp the idea of a catalyst. the civil war wasn't about the
extremes of secession or bowing down to the federal government, it was just
painted like that as all conflicts are. state autonomy is a spectrum not a
boolean.

